# What video did you buy last?



## Takeshi (Jun 29, 2009)

Pre-ordered:







Also, my existing collection can be seen here:

http://takeshi666.dvdaf.com/

EDIT: NO TALKING ABOUT TORRENTS.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 29, 2009)

When I was 10 or 11...Home on the range. That movie was the shit :3 Since then....torrentz give me all I need


----------



## Jelly (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Rumble in the Bronx, a million years ago.
That movie's great, if for no other reason than half of the film's stunts are done despite Chan destroying his ankle in one of the scenes. He wears a fake shoe (its a painted sock or something) over a cast.

Also, there's a blooper scene where a dirt bike runs over his junk.


----------



## Ceuper (Jun 29, 2009)

Happy Feet. It was too good to download.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 29, 2009)

T2 - Ultimate edition.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 1, 2009)

night of the living dead 2 days ago 4 20p


----------



## Takeshi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> Since then....torrentz give me all I need


Yes, and I download furry art CDs


----------



## Sulfide (Jul 1, 2009)

Bought? who buys! I just recentyl torrented "A night In paris"


----------



## Takeshi (Jul 1, 2009)

I should've made a disclaimer against any mention of torrents whatsoever in this thread. 

Ain't too late!


----------



## Sulfide (Jul 1, 2009)

Fine. I pre ordered Bruno. But it too is pirated.


----------



## Takeshi (Jul 1, 2009)

I wouldn't expect anything less from a JUGGALO.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 1, 2009)

The last vid I bought was a James Bond collection for my father quite some time ago, I think... For the rest of the movies I watch, well, the word starts with "T"...


----------



## Takeshi (Jul 1, 2009)

Now I wish I had never started this thread.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh, just remembered, I've also bought the Die Hard movies a few months ago, cause i wanted them as an original DVD...


----------



## Wulf (Jul 1, 2009)

TORRENTZ!

Fact: Killing furries increases global warming.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow Its been like forever since I've purchased an actual video. I think the last I got was The Pirates Of The  Carribean 2 and my bro got it


----------



## Takeshi (Jul 2, 2009)

Wulf said:


> TORRENTZ!
> 
> Fact: Killing furries increases global warming.



You're wrong because Hitler


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 2, 2009)

pirates of the caribbean 3 last april for my mom^^
i dont torrent movies.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't remember which one I bought >..< I think Hellboy II special directors cut edition 8D *Awesome*

I torrented the new Star Trek movie (Yays, Star Trek!) but only to make a couple of fanvids, I'm gonna buy it when it comes out XD


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2009)

Planet Earth. I absolutely love that show. It's a naturegasm.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 2, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Planet Earth. I absolutely love that show. It's a naturegasm.



It's awesome XD

Just try listening to it when David Attenborough is narrating. Can't get much better.


----------



## the grey fox (Jul 2, 2009)

people still BUY movies!!?


----------



## Kami (Jul 2, 2009)

brought "The Venture Brothers Season 3" few weeks ago , funneh x50


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome To The NHK volumes 1-6 w/ the art box

Highly recommended.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 3, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> people still BUY movies!!?



I still respect the movie business to an extent, and I buy movies I like and think are worth it.

The music business, however, can deal without my funds and I only ever buy CDs from artists who aren't very well known and so need the sales or who I really, really respect.

Also, having a movie on DVD is so much better whereas with music you're gonna take it from a CD and put it on a player anyway.


----------



## D Void (Jul 3, 2009)

Last video I got was a while back, I get dvds now.
I think it was XMEN, dvd was Dog Soldiers awesome 
movie, lol some real funny one linners.


----------

